# Membership Card



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, do I need the above to get members discount, Manchester Audi have confirmed they'll give me 10% as a member and I need a new bumper, how long before cards are normally sent or is there another way prove membership. Forgot to ask them about this today. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The membership cards are done in batches, I'd say we would be sending them soon but if the postal strike goes ahead ..... Take the welcome letter that should be ok I should think.


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> The membership cards are done in batches, I'd say we would be sending them soon but if the postal strike goes ahead ..... Take the welcome letter that should be ok I should think.


That membership letter that I threw away the same day it arrived? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mrgoodcat said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The membership cards are done in batches, I'd say we would be sending them soon but if the postal strike goes ahead ..... Take the welcome letter that should be ok I should think.
> ...


That would be the one


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I got mine recently and must say I am very proud to have it, I have been showing it off to my friends as it looks very professional and I feel like an exclusive member 

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't we get one of these nice new cards when we renew?

Was going to ask - when I renewed my membership recently why was I charged £5 for postage (same as with a new membership) when all I've had was a letter of aknowledgement rather than the full pack of stuff you get with a new membership? When I saw the postal charge I was presuming something would be sent out, such as a fresh supply of the promotional fliers (which I could do with to stick on the windscreens of the many TTs that seem to be turning up in the car park at work) but nothing's come to justify the postage charge.

Okay, there's £5 less to pay with a renewal (which I assume covers the cost of the welcome pack) but what is the high postage cost for?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The £5 postage charge on a membership or renewal covers your magazine posting for the whole year, typically 90p stamp per issue of absolutte posted out. It also covers the evnelopes, lables, printing for that posting, and then the initial pack sent out for new memberships, and the renewal letter postage too.

You should get a new membership card when you renew, but we do them in batches to if you renewed in the last couple of weeks I've not got round to doing the latest ones quite yet.

8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Fair enough. Any chance of some of those windscreen fliers coming with the new card?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Fair enough. Any chance of some of those windscreen fliers coming with the new card?


I am sure I can supply you with some on Wednesday


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi i havent had my membership card yet either and its quite a while since i got the pack :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ImolaTT said:


> hi i havent had my membership card yet either and its quite a while since i got the pack :?


I've printed about 40 cards off on Thursday / Friday and sent up to Andrew to distribute, so you should have it very soon


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

ps...no rush...but when will my membership card be available please chap ?

Many thanks
Michael


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Matchu said:


> ps...no rush...but when will my membership card be available please chap ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Michael


As soon as I can stay away from the toilet for more than 10-15 minutes ,I've been posting from bed since Sunday. I've done a few today but still don't feel too grand so I might try a few more tomorrow. Anyone got any spare imodium ? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > ps...no rush...but when will my membership card be available please chap ?
> ...


Nightmare fella! Get well soon chap!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

managed to post all of these today .


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> managed to post all of these today .


Cheers chap.....hope you're feeling better :wink:


----------

